# Contiboard queries?



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I have some questions regarding contiboard for all your experienced viv-builders out there...

I'm having trouble getting hold of anything except white, so I'm ordering some..but whilst going round the wood stockists in town a couple of questions were raised: Firstly, just how water resistant is melamine?

I am aware that it is plastic based so it will resist the odd splash, but I am hoping to use it for a dart vivarium so it will need to survive humidity levels of 90%+ for long periods, for the base and say about 10cm up the walls I'm going to use a few coatings of epoxy to form a waterproof 'bowl' for lack of a better description, but I'm worried about the side panels absorbing water and swelling...

And:

Assuming I have to varnish, will yacht varnish (or similar) actually stick to contiboard? I'm guessing if it's cleaned with soap and water and dried off it'd be alright but I'm interested to see if anyone else has had problems with this?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the bigger B&Q's have different colours, along with Homebase and places like that.

Not sure about varnish sticking to it, i know paint will peel off it. If you want a cheap and easy way to waterproof it for dart frogs; use B&Q rubble bags! They cost about £3 for 10, you can just line the inside of the viv with them, it'll give a nice shiney black interior that's water resistant for very little cost and effort.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Meko said:


> the bigger B&Q's have different colours, along with Homebase and places like that.
> 
> Not sure about varnish sticking to it, i know paint will peel off it. If you want a cheap and easy way to waterproof it for dart frogs; use B&Q rubble bags! They cost about £3 for 10, you can just line the inside of the viv with them, it'll give a nice shiney black interior that's water resistant for very little cost and effort.


That was something I was considering if varnish isn't an option...thanks =)


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

*G4*

You could use G4 pond sealent.

It comes in black, blue and clear. Is safe for fish and reps.

Just key the melamine with a light sandpaper first and it will work a treat. 

I water-proofed my CWD with it and have had no problems with the pond and waterfall indside it.

Hope this is helpful: victory:


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

i build vivs for a living , varnish wont stick very well , but pond sealent is a good idea as mentioned but you will have to leave to dry for days. if u silicone all edges inside it will cope well and shouldnt swell or take in the moisture just make sure you seal the insides of the vent holes with silicone as from experiance that will be the first place to swell if not sealed


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

gear21 said:


> i build vivs for a living , varnish wont stick very well , but pond sealent is a good idea as mentioned but you will have to leave to dry for days. if u silicone all edges inside it will cope well and shouldnt swell or take in the moisture just make sure you seal the insides of the vent holes with silicone as from experiance that will be the first place to swell if not sealed


Thanks for the help guys, thats reassured me..

I think what i will do is just make sure it's all sealed up well, then i'm going to epoxy the bottom of the viv (i want this to be waterproof so i can put in a false bottom and run a waterfall :mf_dribble hopefully that'll be enough..If not I'll be sure to let everyone know..lol


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Or just get some glass cut to size instead of all the messing about sealing the wood.
I made mine from glass for my darts and it didnt cost much at all.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I'm building a wooden stack which is why I'm hoping to keep them in a wooden viv...if it turns out it won't be suitable then I'll go for something else and use a glass viv for darts in the future...


----------

